# Rytera Website Update



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Can you show the cam designs? Or is it the Nitrous cams?

Can you at least post some general specs here like BH and ATA?


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

*BulletX*

I think I'll bite the Bullet :

the BulletX looks kinda familiar ; 
like a design from Martin's past : Martin Fury :wink: 

Looks Great so far...

anyway, its FALL now here(lets see more)


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

Man, that Triad is one messed up lookin Hoyt. :tongue:
and the Bullet looks like a close relative of the Old Glory :tongue:


----------



## Lifer (Jul 24, 2002)

d'x'is-mine is actually more on track, I beleive. Both designs take a little something from previous Martin models. 

..when can we see more?


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

The Rytera Triad is designed from bows we produced in the 1980's Onza, original Jaguar (adjustable grip version) and Black Ram (wood version) These bows were made many years before the Hoyt. See attached photos from Archery History. Also see Howatt El Dorado made in 1975.

The Triad is lighter faster and has vibration dampening. It was a fun challenge to create.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I have drawing from 3 years ago that look like the triad...  Celtic knots.

Perhaps I should start selling my drawings to archery manufactures.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

I hope your Tech support response time is better than your "Inquiries" response time :thumbs_do


----------



## Oregon Shooter (Jul 30, 2002)

that BulletX model looks like a BowTech knock off


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

Wow Very Inovative,  a solid limb Hoyt & a Bow Tec clone, I'm Disapointed :thumbs_do


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

ridgerunner said:


> I hope your Tech support response time is better than your "Inquiries" response time :thumbs_do



I agree. Hard to get responses from PM also.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

KEN-813 said:


> Wow Very Inovative,  a solid limb Hoyt & a Bow Tec clone, I'm Disapointed :thumbs_do


they went back in years and redesigned and made better "there designs", Not anyone elses. 

If there is any bashing to be , it should be mathews , bowtech , hoyt , and any other of the "generic bows" on the market.

Thumbs up to Rytera , and Martin Archery for the great bows that are being made , and what is going to be.

short


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I sent Rytera a nasty gram.

I told them I can afford a bow every other year now or maybe sooner  . So what do they do? They go and start another company. Now I'm screwed, I have to wait until next spring to see if the new spot bow will be a Rytera or a Martin.  But then I'm into the time to get a hunting and 3d bow. I guess I'll just have to pick up a used whatever for this year's spots and see how this all shakes out. But what if I like the used Hoyt (for example), then what?

I have one question. Is this new line going to perform at short draw length's?
26", 60 lbs.? My Cougar III mag nitrous has some speed and so does the Slayr.

Rytera does need to put up the specs at the very least, otherwise there really isn't anything to even think about!!!


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Cams??


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Rytera*

Very Nice so far :

I'll bite the BULLET X...


I still see a bit of the Martin Fury  & IT AINT NO COPY OF NOBODY ELSE... 
past:MARTIN FURY had the "LONGEST RISERS" 1st... ever  

jmo 

Parallel Limbs(finest now)

I always, wanted that bow :wink: (just never had the $$$)
Now its mine...

Mine is already on order

d'x


----------



## Billy Bob (Jul 24, 2004)

Talking about knock-off. There nothing but a Hoyt and a Bowtech. :mg:


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

I have been designing compound bows for over 30 years, I also realize that many of the archers today are not old enough to remember the bows designed in the past ,and were ideas came from. I have designed and built hundreds of prototypes as have our competitors. It is easy to say a design looks like someone elses -but were did that design come from? I have added a link to just one of the origins of design that determined what others later produced.The fury in 1997 was tested by Norb Mulhany and was headlined "Fastest bow ever tested" We continue to use some of the design from this bow as have others. It also includes our wood inset grips as well as other innovative features at that time. Also what is now known as parallel limbs was originally called "high angle limbs" first done in the 1970's by Rigid Archery. To better understand the developments of recent bow manufacturing, it is best to look at archeryhistory.com I am currently going through a large stack of old catalogs and old magazines (an assorted group not just Martin stuff) to add more to the history site. 
http://www.martinarchery.com/bows1997/fury.html

http://www.martinarchery.com/mag/bwfury.html

The angles, riser deflex and preformance on our new bow are different than any other.
Most important - you should go to your local pro shop and actually see and shoot one the bows before forming an opinion. The photos do not really show the bows and all their features. They include Vibration inserts, inlays, S curves, inset grip and other specific features. Years of experiance and time tested designs have gone into the making of our new bows.


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

*To all you Hoyt and Bowtech shooters..*

To all of you idiots that say the Rytera's look like Bowtechs or Hoyt.......
Why would Martin Archery downgrade themselves that way? Get over yourselves already. It's ignorant people like you that make me want to throwup everytime I hear or see Bowtech or Hoyt. Good job Martin, can't wait to get my hands on one of those beauties.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Longest Riser : Compound Bow (MARTIN)*

I still say Martin Archery was 1st : :shade:

Martin Archery : had the "LONGEST" ever "RISER" , compound bow : 1st :shade: with the fast, & ever so impressive ............ "MARTIN FURY" :wink: 

WOW : now others have this Longer Riser design, & yet, so many,many years later  

But : Others may get credit for the "Parrallel Limb Techonology" ??? Brilliant :shade: 

JMO


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

bowhunt_n said:


> To all of you idiots that say the Rytera's look like Bowtechs or Hoyt.......
> Why would Martin Archery downgrade themselves that way? Get over yourselves already. It's ignorant people like you that make me want to throwup everytime I hear or see Bowtech or Hoyt. Good job Martin, can't wait to get my hands on one of those beauties.



Wow, you get worked up easy. Are you sure you don't shoot Mathews?


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Nope, don't shoot a mathews. Currently shoot a Newberry, and a Pearson. Hoping to add another Martin to that list if momma is good to me for Christmas. And I'm sorry if I seemed "worked up" in my last post, I'm just about sick of hearing all these GODLY things about Hoyt and Bowtech. I've shot them, and they are not any better than anything else I have shot. I love Newberry and Martin but I don't go ranting and raving about how much better they are compared to everything else, and if you don't shoot Martin or Newberry then you are a second class archer. Chaps my damn hide.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, so your new models are finally showing off some leg...what I see so far...is nice

Still waiting to see some cams and vital statistics. And, maybe Kate can revisit her roots (brunette) for the Rytera ads

The ad you've posted is no less informative than the average BowTech ad, and it's no more disinformative than the average Mathews ad.


----------



## BarryIse (Feb 28, 2005)

It saddens me that so few people believe that the Mathews,Bowtech, and Hoyt are responsible for today's developments in archery. They each have merely improved designs from yesteryear and maybe only Bowtech with the E-CAMS has been an innovator. 

Go to archeryhistory.com and get informed, especially before making insinuations and general insults.

I for one, can't wait until the rytera website is complete so we can take a better look at their products.


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Thank you barry. Good post from a seemingly informed guy.


----------



## BarryIse (Feb 28, 2005)

Following up on my previous post:

Mathews has done some innovative things with the roller cable guard and the perimeter weight in the cam. I had to add that so people don't think I'm bashing any bow company. 

Being an Archery Talk member now for about 9 months now, I still think there are too many negative posters on this forum. I like to read posts that promote new products and help people shoot better, but in way too many posts I come across people who have to insult or criticize. I was just taken back by the number of insults towards the Rytera people so acting against my better judgement I criticized those people in return.


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Truthfully....*

We (Martin Archery) had a double roller guard in the early 80's.....nearly 20 years before Mathews "innovated" it....

Not to bash, only to clarify....

PUG


----------



## BarryIse (Feb 28, 2005)

PUG,
What model had the roller cable guard? Just asking out of curiousity.

Could you consider the Bear Whitetail of the 70's as having roller cable guards,
or would that be considered something different since you adjusted bow weight by repositioning the cable?


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

small pic sorry , got this off archery history



Martin Cougar Pro Series (red) 1980-81 with stainless arm dual wheeled cable guard with threaded holes in rod to adjust wheels and choose a 5 pound override This bow also featured single groove eccentrics.
Golden Eagle (1982) featuring similar cable guard and custom wood inlays


----------



## BarryIse (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks, I missed that when I was reviewing Archery History. Guess it pays to read the captions, especially with those small pictures.


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Nice looking bows, I wish you guys the best of luck with your new line. I am sure they will shoot very well. 

Unfortunately you will hear criticisms saying how these bows look like a Hoyt or Mathews/Bowtech. Remember when Bowtech & Parker first came out & how they got a lot of slack over being a Mathews knock off (or that was the perception of some)? Martin has done a tremendous amount of archery R&D & I really respect what they have done. Unfortunately at this time these bows will be compared mostly with a Hoyt & Bowtech or Mathews simply because these bows have captured the markets perception of what those designs look like. 

I really hope people buy bows based upon how they shoot for them and realize other companies can have similar designs without being a knock off. Moon Bows took a similar pounding about looking too much like an AR but if you dig down a little they clearly where not a AR rip off. 

Good Luck with the new bows, they look nice!


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

The new Rytera's look pretty sweet to me!! Easton94


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Will the Rytera's be available for us lefties.


----------



## Ephrata arch (Apr 2, 2005)

*lefty*

They said the Bullet X leftys would be shipping in Dec. . We will see?


----------



## Vorian (Apr 12, 2004)

These bows look great.
especially the BulletX.
Will that one be available with the Dyna Cam?
I'd like to see it a tad longer 'bout 36" 
this ATA rings a bell indeed, like the bell on my Legacy.

Great looking bows though, and great to see some new bow companies pop up.

Hope to try one out in the near future.

Bart


----------

